# tip for cheap home made pipe clamp bench supports



## italian biker (May 21, 2008)

Hey all, just thought of this tonight. Some else may have it already. Creating a V block for using pipe clamps on a bench. Using a circular saw that can cut 45 degree angles. Take a 2x4, or 4x4 scrap and cut a 45 degree kerf down the whole length a with the depth little less then half of the pipe diamater. Lower the blade slightly, then cut a kerf the opposite side at 45 degrees. Then cut the board to 2 or 3 inch lengths.
It came to me because when ever I needed to use pipe clamps flat on the bench, it was always a bit of a pain.
BTW, a table saw set at 45 may sound easier, but I think it would shoot the triangle cut out right at you.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Not a bad idea. You could also cut the short pieces with a band saw to make the Vs.


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

I use a self feed bit to drill out the holes down the middle of a 2X4 and then rip the 2X4 in half on the table saw. This assures all the valleys(1/2 circles) are on the same plane, makes for smoother glue-ups.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

You could also cut pvc in half, secure to a board, and clamp the board to a table.

Do it right, and you also have a place to store them on a wall.


----------



## xvimbi (Sep 29, 2009)

There are several ways to tackle this problem. You could buy things like the Bench Block™ Pipe Clamp Stabilizers from Rockler and similar things from other vendors.

And then you could make jigs like these. No need to get so fancy, but it might give you ideas for your own setup:

Raise your clamps to be sure 
Toolmonger » Blog Archive » Save Space With Hawk’s Vertical Clamping System
Woodsmith Tip: Pipe Clamp Glue-up Rack
ShopNotes Magazine - Clamping Station - Extra
Toolmonger » Shop Tools

Cheers! MM


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

italian biker said:


> BTW, a table saw set at 45 may sound easier, but I think it would shoot the triangle cut out right at you.


 
A couple months ago, when I first started using my table saw, I learned (the hard way) not to stand in front of the blade when cutting small pieces. It’s now indelibly ingrained upon my mind (read "chest").


----------



## repeters1 (Oct 25, 2009)

As this is a router forum, how about making the groove on a router table with a ball cutter or v-groove bit? Seems it would be safer than using a tablesaw. Plus you can cut them down to the size you need then groove them to the depth you need. 
Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

My pipe clamp enhancements are triangles of 3/4" MDF with the top points cut off and 1" holes for the pipe. I screwed through the clamp faces into the MDF to hold the pads in place. Holds the clamps straight and up off the bench plus, it pads the metal and spreads the clamping pressure a little.
They are about 3" across the bottom, about 6" high and the flat on the top is about 1". The hole is located so the clamp just clears the bench and the MDF just barely covers the metal clamp pads at the top corners.
I forget why I just didn't make the MDF pads square.


----------

